# Create a prequel



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Have we done this before?

Brideshead visited
Finnegan's accident

Or films:

Triassic Park
Permanent resident Kane

Or TV:
Undergraduate Who
House pre-med 

Endless fun to be had, I'm sure.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

You've Not Got Mail
Schindler


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

The Mild Mannered Motorist Who Sticks to the Speed Limit


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 29, 2017)

Apocalypse Later


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

Friends Club


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

Dude, Theres My Car


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 29, 2017)

Departure


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 29, 2017)

Thursday the 12th


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 29, 2017)

Miss Doubtfire


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 29, 2017)

Reservoir Pups


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 29, 2017)

The W-Men


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Tree fiction


----------



## Supine (Jun 29, 2017)

Heavily pregnant on the 3rd July


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Enemy just down the road


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 29, 2017)

The standard length Maundy Thursday


----------



## clicker (Jun 29, 2017)

Honey , I Shrunk the embryos.


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Music too:

Smells like baby poo
In bud
What should I wear?

All off 'I've fucking tried countless times to explain it to you' by 'meditating under a tree'.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

Good Boys
My Small, Understated, Greek Engagment Party


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Thursday the 12th



October the 30th.


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Four romances and lots of greasy food and cigarettes.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

The Eggs
Living room window
The man who knew Jack shit
Strangers buying a rail card


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Scared old world.


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

1983


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Black hawk up


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

To take aim at a mockingbird.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2017)

The Rocky Horror Hot-Dog and Popcorn Stand


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Naked brunch


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Last orders at Tiffany's


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2017)

U for Unconcerned


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Stepford girlfriends


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2017)

The Penny Farthing Diaries


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2017)

Horse & Carriage-Spotting


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2017)

How to Hatch Your Dragon


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Horse & Carriage-Spotting


That took sometime for the penny to drop


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2017)

Das Shipyard


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2017)

When Squabs Cry


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2017)

London Dialing


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2017)

Waterloo Sunrise


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2017)

Mr Smith Goes to Philadelphia


----------



## clicker (Jun 29, 2017)

Gums.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2017)

About a Wad


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2017)

The Girl on the Platform


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Valley in Wales with a small, tight knit Welsh speaking village community puppies


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Cool shufflings


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

I, nuts bolts and wiring


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2017)

Singin' in the Sunshine


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 29, 2017)

About Tomorrow Night
Friday Night & Saturday Morning


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2017)

Close Encounters of the Second Kind


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2017)

The Undergraduate


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

10 Weeks


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Penultimate Tango in Paris


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 29, 2017)

Quatermass and the small depression in the ground


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

The Peckish Opening Ceremony


----------



## mauvais (Jun 29, 2017)

Tomorrow


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

U for Umbrella


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Thursday the 12th


----------



## mauvais (Jun 29, 2017)

You Only Live Once
The Spy Who Hadn't Met Me
Provisional Licence To Kill
Heptapussy


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> U for Unconcerned



I was thinking U for Unfairly treated.


----------



## bimble (Jun 29, 2017)

Catch 21 
The middle aged man and the sea 
One flew in the general direction of the cuckoos nest.


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Withnail


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

I Don't Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Dropping below 0c and about to transform from a liquid


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

299


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Boat over the river Kwai


----------



## mauvais (Jun 29, 2017)

Cid said:


> I was thinking U for Unfairly treated.


Dial J For Justifiable Homicide


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

On Golden puddle


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

The easy to find your way around open space walker


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 29, 2017)

Star Diplomatic Incidents
The Empire Has a Long Hard Think
Nipping out of the Jedi

The Force Goes for a Nap


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Dial J For Justifiable Homicide



Dial L for Loss of control (UK title).


----------



## mauvais (Jun 29, 2017)

Talking of Hitchcock... The Eggs


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

The Girl who's had one too many and is looking at the designs in the tattoo parlour's window


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

The girl with the septic ear


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh Hitchcock..

The Eggs /bah, done while I was typing 
Two-Step from Vienna
A Long Climb
The Man who Knew Enough
Quite Well-Known


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Talking of Hitchcock... The Eggs


That's been done, the second in the trilogy was The fledglings.


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Bring me the little finger of Alfredo Garcia


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

2000: Getting the rocket ready and Preparing for a long journey


----------



## Borp (Jun 29, 2017)

6ix


----------



## bimble (Jun 29, 2017)

naked breakfast


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Tie that antebellum establishment down would you? This breeze is getting stronger...


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

From Mid Afternoon to Early evening.


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Fifteen Candles


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

The ancient Egyptian priest


----------



## mauvais (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr. Possibly


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

The breeze that gently ruffles the barley


----------



## Maharani (Jun 29, 2017)

The maggot 

Fixing good


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Just landed at Brussels Airport, about to get the train to somewhere a bit more picturesque.


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Betting shop royale


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

The Small Lebowski

The Short Hello

In The Name of The Grandfather

Good Morning Mr Tom

The Hand That Sows The Barley


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

Excitement and Joy in The Nevada Desert


----------



## stavros (Jun 29, 2017)

Apollos 1-12


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

Police Academy: Officer Murphy


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

The Larvae


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Elderly Poets Society


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

My Left Ankle


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

Pre-Predestination


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

.aye aye Mr chips


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

Minority Still Writing it Before Deadline


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello Lenin


----------



## bimble (Jun 29, 2017)

Goodnight Vietnam


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 29, 2017)

Twilight the prequel of Moonlight
Dusk the prequel of Twilight.


From Dawn til Dusk


----------



## Borp (Jun 29, 2017)

IV for giveness


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 29, 2017)

The French Warrant Officer's Girl


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

The Ending Story


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

How Stella Lost Her Groove In The First Place


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Going on and on about country traditions and that actually Good Wills are vermin and damage the rural economy


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 29, 2017)

Prince Kong


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Gangs of New Amsterdam


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

The Fourth Element


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Harry Potter And The Ten Years In A Cupboard


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Still Alive Poet's Society


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

The United Kingdom of Portugal, Brazil and the Algarves.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Things To Do In Denver When You're Still Alive


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Lutetia, Coahuila y Tejas


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

The Long Thursday Before The First Sunday After The 21st Of June


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

This is Wessex


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Jesus Christ working his way up the club circuit


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Harry Potter And The Ten Years In A Cupboard


----------



## starfish (Jun 29, 2017)

Cadet Dredd.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Mission: Trickier Than It Looks


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

blairsh said:


> You've Not Got Mail


naah, the prequel was The Postman Always Rings Twice


The Better Than Average Seven
Twilight (not that one)


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Dial L for Larceny


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

Life of Eggs, Milk, Flour and Filling.


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm a bit scared of spiders but I reckon I can manage this fear.


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Old Men's Country


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Done with the yolk still just a little runny


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Near Miss


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

Let The Wrong One In.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Tween Wolf


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

Market Stall of Horrors.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 29, 2017)

Conception of a nation.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

the gleam in his father's eye of brian

Taking His Meds Max


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Not even close to famous


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Exactly The Right Number Of Bridges


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Shuffles Around Vaguely With Wolves


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Into Africa


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

A Full Beard.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

The Girl Who Wants To Annoy Her Parents


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

The just starting the engine and the relaxed


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Light Shower Man


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 29, 2017)

Rowing boat Potemkin.


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Kramer & Kramer


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Everyone Still Knows Where Red October Is


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Watch Out for That Bee!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Lawrence of Tremadog, North Wales


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

The Italian Interview


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Missa cantata for a dream.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

6ix


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

The Little Chef On The Road To Wellville


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

The So-Sos.


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Last Orders Cowboy


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

The massive pile of willow staves


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

Atlas Saw Something Stupid.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

The Graduand


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

American Brick Wall


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

In the Warm of the Late Evening


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Lawrence of Carnarvonshire


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 29, 2017)

Snakes Going Through Baggage Handling


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Vague Recollection


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

The Bed-Sitter


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Eve - A Brief Introduction


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Penultimate destination.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

it does it in thew first half of the film anyway:

It's a Shit Life


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Soon, Voyager


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

An American in America


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

28 days earlier


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

From Here to Somewhat Later


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

the dormant flora of march


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 29, 2017)

Argument Club


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Fun and Games on the Bounty


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

Sand and Repetitive Wind Patterns


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

The Pre-History Boys


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Here - but Watch Out for the Wind


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

The Peckish Games


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Having a zoo outing, then a trip to the adventure playground Hollow


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

A Man for Winter, and Maybe Spring


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

The world will definitely be enough


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

The Taking of Pelham 1 2


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 29, 2017)

I've decided I want to like every post but I can't be bothered to go back and actually do it. Please take my like as a given for the duration of this thread.


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

One Flew West


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Annie Vestibule


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 29, 2017)

T. the Terrestrial


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Incipient Difficulties in Little China


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 29, 2017)

Theatre Paradiso


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

A Bit of a Cough and the Maiden


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

She's Rather Fetching Alive


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Chariots Of Kindling


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> I've decided I want to like every post but I can't be bothered to go back and actually do it. Please take my like as a given for the duration of this thread.



You should at least like the op. It's only fair.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

The Kindling of the Vanities


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

The Misery of the Middle Distance Runner


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

I wonder if we're all managing to work these out. There are a few I still can't get.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

11pm Run


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I wonder if we're all managing to work these out. There are a few I still can't get.



Which ones?


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I wonder if we're all managing to work these out. There are a few I still can't get.


Frankly, i cant work some of mine out, and I only wrote them ten minutes ago


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

Still in Compton


----------



## mauvais (Jun 29, 2017)

Apologies if already taken...

Still Here With The Wind
Still Here After The Best Part Of A Minute
There Will Be Blood
Shutter Peninsula
The One Dimensional Array
xXix
Anfa
High Elevenses
Ocean Liner!
Manchester Prior To Significant Anthropomorphic Climate Change
Our Dinosaur Asset Management System Is Working Just Great Thanks
Slam Door
Sex And A Hamlet
Two Weddings, A Save the Date Card And A Health Scare
Walk Lola Jog


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 29, 2017)

Tomorrow


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

King in the Hole


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

A Few Acceptable Teenage Boys


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

The Second Man


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Sin Suburb


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Teatime Of The Living Dead


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

L


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

Edward Safety Scissors Fingers


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Y


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Wall-D


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

The Online Petition of the Penguins


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

The Lowascender


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

RoboPCSO


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Slightly Miffed Max


----------



## mauvais (Jun 29, 2017)

Charlie And The Artisanal Confectioner


----------



## mauvais (Jun 29, 2017)

Sorrywemissedyouance


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

The pickwick drafts
The new curiosity shop
No real expectations, except maybe helping Joe out in the Smithy


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

O Brother, Don't Wander Off


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

See No Good, Hear no Good


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Some Country For Young Men


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

Chickens and a Pig


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

Goodkids


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Since...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Still Quite A Few Mohicans


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

O Lucky Boy


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Britannia Walk-In Clinic


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Rick and Ilsa Go to Paris


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

The Undergraduate


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

First page


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Bridget Jones Needs An Outlet For Her Narcissism


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

shawshank conviction


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 29, 2017)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Apocalypse Later


That's the sequel. The prequel is Apocalypse Earlier.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

They're Born


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Still Quite A Few Samurai


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Star Wars Episode 6.5: The Force Has A Quick Nap


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Still Quite A Few Kings Of Scotland


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 29, 2017)

The Year of Existing Cautiously


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Slightly awkward and clumsy jane


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> That's the sequel. The prequel is Apocalypse Earlier.



I disagree.

"There is an apocalypse, now."

"There will be an apocalypse, later."

"There was an apocalypse, earlier."

Apocalypse, Earlier is the sequel.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 29, 2017)

Nothing's Consuming Gilbert Grape


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Still Quite A Few Temptations Of Christ


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Private Ryans conscripted


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Ivan the Below Average


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 29, 2017)

Some Don't Mind It Tepid


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Aguirre, the Finger-Wagging Fella


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Still Quite A Few Samurai



Noticed some mohicans as well.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Alice in dismaland


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

The Uncomplicated Kasper Hause


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 29, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I disagree.
> 
> "There is an apocalypse, now."
> 
> ...


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Even Elephants Started Small


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 29, 2017)

9 Weeks


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

The Not Completely Inept Mr Ripley


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Wolf front door


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Werner Herzog Eats His Stew


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

The somewhat unreliable gardener


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

American Current Affairs W


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

The color lilac


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

American pastry and filling


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

I reckon if we try hard we can win this...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Close Encounters Of The First Two Kinds


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

not a slave yet


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

A.H.  artificial hips


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Bamford & Glory



(it's the stop before Hope)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

To The Future


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Surf Nazis Must Be Re-educated


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

It Might Happen Here, In A Bit


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

American Current Affairs X


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 29, 2017)

Lieutenant Corelli's Mandolin


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> American Current Affairs X



...only a few posts above you


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Plans 1-8 from Outer Space


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

chilango said:


> ...only a few posts above you



Well obviously I saw that and copied it in a devious ploy to take the credit.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

Howard The Duckling


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 29, 2017)

One Day In The Conception Of Ivan Denisovich


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Freddie Got Sent to His Bedroom


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> One Day In The Conception Of Ivan Denisovich


followed by

Ivan Denisovich: Model Citizen


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

The Eiger Stiff Letter from the Ambassador


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

The Sixth Seal


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Full metal tank top


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

Taxi Office Operative


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

King Solomon's Geophysics Survey


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

The life if Ivan Ilyich


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Unblemished face


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

Ferris Buellers Yesterday Off


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

The Fith Sense


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

The load noise of ewes giving birth


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Losing Nemo


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Fourteen Young Men and Women Are Perfectly Happy Being Single.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Stalker


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Priscilla Princess of the marginal farmland that's being over exploited and hit by climate change.


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Chilhood's beginning 
2000: a space have a bit of a look around


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

In Bed - Where's Madonna?


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Fiddler in the Attic


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

Thankyou Fez909


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

The African Heiress Presumptive


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Um...

When mum bought pink rabbit


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

The Rambo Horror Picture Show


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Ten Things About You That Are Just Beginning To Grate On Me


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

2 Dalmatians


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

Cassius Clay


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Asking The Stone If It Wants To Go For A Drink Sometime


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

All That Chamber Music


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Conan the troubled child


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> Cassius Clay


Malcolm Little


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi There, Birdie


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

The Dark Squire


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

The Damned Albion


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Hair Gel


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 29, 2017)

The Men Who Stare At Kids


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Domestic Disturbance Involving Precinct 13


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Stone Circle


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

unripe uncooked tomatoes at the whistle stop cafe


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

The viscount of Monte Cristo


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2017)

Before Harry Met Sally


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

Dog Day Lunchtime


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Thankyou Fez909


What have I done now


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2017)

Four Engagements and a Terminal Diagnosis


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2017)

Stop! Or My Mom Will Release The Safety


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Acquaintances on an Omnibus


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> What have I done now


I was quite happy with "The Larve" that is all


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

The Lady is Right There


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Hot Air Balloons, Trains and Horsedrawn Carriages


----------



## starfish (Jun 29, 2017)

Midday Cowboy.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Hot Air Balloons, Trains and Horsedrawn Carriages


Trams


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2017)

blairsh said:


> I was quite happy with "The Larve" that is all


T'was good. But some of these are hard to 'get'...so don't feel bad for lack of likes 

I reckon I've figured out only about 30% so far


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

Debbie is Preparing for Dallas


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

Noisy lambs


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

11th night
The Autumn's tale
The hawker of Venice
The Merry fiances of Windsor
A midsummer eve's doze
It'll probably end well
Prince Lear
The Stiff breeze
Julius and Cleopatra


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> so don't feel bad for lack of likes


I wouldn't!  I was more annoyed tbh


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

Heartbreak B&B


----------



## mauvais (Jun 29, 2017)

Honey I've Just Received A New RS Components Catalogue


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Wuthering Bottom


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

The sketch of Dorian Gray


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

Banter Intentions


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Cid said:


> Julius and Cleopatra


Now, if you'd out that one on it's own, you'd have got a 'Like'  But you put it amidst a sea of meh, so you don't.

Let that be a lesson!


----------



## bimble (Jun 29, 2017)

The Big Toothbrushing


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Cid said:


> Wuthering Bottom


That's the stop after Hope, iirr


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Mademoiselle Bovary.


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Banter Intentions


A cheap, teen, remake of the original

Problematic Liaisons


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2017)

Medical Student Strangelove or: What Could Cure My Anxiety?


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Generally uninteresting desert island sometimes used by pirates


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Honey I've Just Received A New RS Components Catalogue


Honey, Our Kids Are Massive!


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Cid said:


> Mademoiselle Bovary.


ahem,

Madamoiselle _Rouault_


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

Memento 2


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

belboid said:


> ahem,
> 
> Madamoiselle _Rouault_


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Memento 2



Good one.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2017)

_An American In Yorkshire_


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Memento 2


Clever


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Memento 2



I think I've won the thread with this tbh.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2017)

_D.S._


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 29, 2017)

The Italian Application Form


----------



## mauvais (Jun 29, 2017)

The French Dialling Tone


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> The Italian Application Form


il ub40


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2017)

Crown Prince Kong


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2017)

_The Second Longest Day_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2017)

_Dial L For Larceny_


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Some dalliances in Bohemia
The Red-headed partnership
The Orange


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Big Little Boy


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Once Upon A Time Right Here


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 29, 2017)

Boardwalk Kingdom


----------



## mauvais (Jun 29, 2017)

The Compulsory Purchase Order Children


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Dial L For Larceny_


ahem



belboid said:


> Dial L for Larceny


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

The counter-tenors


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

A Steam Powered Apple


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

The City Where Everyone Knows Where Their Children Are


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes Councillor


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2017)

The pupa effect


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Johnny Lute


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Lucy seems really nice


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

The Good Guy, Josie Wales


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

The late afternoon zone


----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2017)

The Inlaw, Josey Wales


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Winnie the Fart


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2017)

belboid said:


> ahem


What can I say? Bang to rights


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Awkward fumbling and the city


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2017)

_Grass Puppies_


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

Sod it, where did I put that grail?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2017)

_The Bourne Penultimatum
_
and then
_
The Bourne Antepenultimatum_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2017)

Cid said:


> Bring me the little finger of Alfredo Garcia


No, I think simply

_Bring Me Alfredo Garcia_

would suffice


----------



## chilango (Jun 29, 2017)

Top Musket


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2017)

_Jesuszilla_


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

chilango said:


> Top Musket



A musket is a type of gun.


----------



## JimW (Jun 29, 2017)

The Second Man


----------



## A380 (Jun 29, 2017)

Pride and slight preference


----------



## A380 (Jun 29, 2017)

Just down the road from the madding crowd


----------



## A380 (Jun 29, 2017)

The parish council chair of Casterbridge


----------



## A380 (Jun 29, 2017)

The Princess been living with someone for five years.


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

JimW said:


> The Second Man


ahem



belboid said:


> The Second Man


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Cid said:


> A musket is a type of gun.


_Top Bow and Arrow _then


----------



## JimW (Jun 29, 2017)

belboid said:


> ahem


Shit, went through the thread too fast


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

JimW said:


> Shit, went through the thread too fast


There are only 350 posts, what's wrong with you?


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 29, 2017)

28 weeks earlier

Beth, Jerry & Mr Poopy Butt Hole

The Godson


----------



## JimW (Jun 29, 2017)

belboid said:


> There are only 350 posts, what's wrong with you?


So how about North North by West Tending Left ?


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 29, 2017)

The peckish games


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

JimW said:


> So how about North North by West Tending Left ?


I think that's the sequel


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 29, 2017)

Star Disagreements & Minor Diplomatic Infractions


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

belboid said:


> _Top Bow and Arrow _then



Top trebuchet


----------



## JimW (Jun 29, 2017)

belboid said:


> I think that's the sequel


Don't follow me orienteering


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 29, 2017)

Induction Day


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Chemical needs said:


> The peckish games


Sorry



SpookyFrank said:


> The Peckish Games



Go back and 'like' my post 160, and I'll let you off tho.  I'm vaguely irritated no one has noticed that one's brilliance as yet


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

JimW said:


> Don't follow me orienteering


I guess it depends if we were starting from the same place.  Which side are you on???


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

The Harpsichordist


----------



## JimW (Jun 29, 2017)

belboid said:


> I guess it depends if we were starting from the same place.  Which side are you on???


Whichever one makes my answer plausible


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2017)

belboid said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and 'like' my post 160, and I'll let you off tho.  I'm vaguely irritated no one has noticed that one's brilliance as yet



I certainly noticed the post and its content.


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Cid said:


> I certainly noticed the post and its content.


----------



## JimW (Jun 29, 2017)

Peter Parker's Guide to Laboratory Best Practice


----------



## JimW (Jun 29, 2017)

Spots Wolves Out on the Prairie


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Sean of the Unwell


----------



## JimW (Jun 29, 2017)

Intense Text Exchange With My Concubine


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Some Like It Tepid


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Middleagedboy


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2017)

Neargo


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2017)

Intrastellar


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 30, 2017)

Need a sweepstake on which one will be repeated the most. My money's on Dial L for Larceny.

The 38 Steps
Not Long Before Harry met Sally
U for Unfriendly


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

Conan the Decent Club Rugby Player


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 30, 2017)

Maybe Say Never Again


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 30, 2017)

A Hard Night's Day


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 30, 2017)

North by Not Sure Yet


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 30, 2017)

Quitefly


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Not Long Before Harry met Sally


When Harry Was Happy  (A RedPill Movie)


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

Lord of the Rings: The Interregnum


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 30, 2017)

Self-Employed Monsters


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

Babette's Really Long Day in the Kitchen


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 30, 2017)

How I Met Your Nana


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 30, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Ferris Buellers Yesterday Off



Ferris Bueller's Day at School


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 30, 2017)

Batboy


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 30, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Need a sweepstake on which one will be repeated the most. My money's on Dial L for Larceny.



TBF it's only been in twice thus far, and you have to admit it is a good one.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 30, 2017)

_The Spy Who Went Into The Cold_


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 30, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> TBF it's only been in twice thus far, and you have to admit it is a good one.



So it is, I thought it was 3 times.
I still might go with it in the sweepstake because I agree it is a natural winner.


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> TBF it's only been in twice thus far, and you have to admit it is a good one.


I'd tend to agree


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 30, 2017)

Driving Along Safely


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

The Man Who Would Join The British Army in India


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 30, 2017)

A Tall Building Not On Fire


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

Anthony and Octavia Minor


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 30, 2017)

Beauty and the Pre-Yewtree BBC Presenter


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 30, 2017)

Richard I


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 30, 2017)

_RoboPCSO_


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> _RoboPCSO_


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2017)

American Nectar


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

Poorly Treated and Underpaid Able Seamen of the Caribbean


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 30, 2017)

The Land Before The Land Before Time


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2017)

Daniel Blake - Joinery and Woodworking Services at a Reasonable Rate


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

belboid said:


> Daniel Blake - Joinery and Woodworking Services at a Reasonable Rate


Cathy, Would You Pop Up the Shop?


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 30, 2017)

belboid said:


> Daniel Blake - Joinery and Woodworking Services at a Reasonable Rate





JimW said:


> Cathy, Would You Pop Up the Shop?


Fucking hell  /


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 30, 2017)

One Flew Over The Sparrow's Nest


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

Stocking The Fridge in Alex


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2017)

Honey, The Kids Are The Same Size They Were Yesterday


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> One Flew Over The Sparrow's Nest



Very good


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

It Set Off In Outer Space


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

The Creature From the Lagoon Before They Relaxed The Environmental Regulations


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 30, 2017)

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and That Guy She Sort of Fancies


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and That Guy She Sort of Fancies


Peter's Acquaintances


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2017)

Bronze Man


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2017)

A380 said:


> Just down the road from the madding crowd


That's not very far?


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

A History of Anger Management Issues


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 30, 2017)

Chitty Chitty Putt Putt


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Very good


mine was better, but nobody got it


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2017)

belboid said:


> mine was better, but nobody got it


What was it you cryptic twat?


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> What was it you cryptic twat?





belboid said:


> One Flew West



it's the line before in the nursery rhyme


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2017)

No sense and sensibility


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2017)

belboid said:


> it's the line before in the nursery rhyme


You have no case. Adjourned .


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> You have no case. Adjourned .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2017)

The Strimmer man


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

Debbie Does Well In Her High School Exams


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2017)

White men think they can jump.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2017)

Reserved expectations


----------



## danski (Jun 30, 2017)

Far too many to read so may have been done-

Be kind, rent our videos.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 30, 2017)

Preparing For a Fortnight In Tibet


----------



## danski (Jun 30, 2017)

On the knowledge.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 30, 2017)

Thursday


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

Peace and war


----------



## dessiato (Jun 30, 2017)

Injure William.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 30, 2017)

Slow, and relaxed.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 30, 2017)

Fourth gear.


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

A room with the curtains closed


----------



## dessiato (Jun 30, 2017)

The magic stop sign.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 30, 2017)

The girl on the station platform


----------



## dessiato (Jun 30, 2017)

Breathing easily.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 30, 2017)

8 songs

Black cygnet.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 30, 2017)

Mogwai


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2017)

belboid said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and 'like' my post 160, and I'll let you off tho.  I'm vaguely irritated no one has noticed that one's brilliance as yet




Post #51 I think.



chilango said:


> The Peckish Opening Ceremony


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

Learner rider


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

Witchfinder Trainee


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

DS Clouseau (I know that's really based on the character, but there is a pre-Sellers version called Inspector Clouseau)


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2017)

Stomach discomfort arrived due to trapped gas


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2017)

Live flaccid

Get ill semi


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

The Amateurs


----------



## bimble (Jun 30, 2017)

Be perfectly nice to Bill


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2017)

National Lampoon's trip to the travel agents to pick up some brochures


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

Rømer 129, and the sequels Celcius 233 and Kelvin 506.


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

The Sound of tuning up


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

The Gallia Transalpina Connection


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

Cubby Brown


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2017)

Conceived in early November probably


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

Six Finger Exercises For The Beginning Pianist


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

Love probably


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 30, 2017)

The Pilings of Madison County


----------



## hippogriff (Jun 30, 2017)

47 hours


----------



## hippogriff (Jun 30, 2017)

slightly dizzy


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2017)

Harry's shower is broken


----------



## hippogriff (Jun 30, 2017)

The Lesser Gatsby


----------



## hippogriff (Jun 30, 2017)

One Lane Blacktop


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 30, 2017)

The Thin Red Dot


----------



## hippogriff (Jun 30, 2017)

Never on Saturday


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 30, 2017)

Cloud Man


----------



## hippogriff (Jun 30, 2017)

Single Indemnity


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2017)

Le Vendredi


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2017)

Un Chiot Andalou


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2017)

L'age d'argent


----------



## hippogriff (Jun 30, 2017)

Kitten Ballou


----------



## hippogriff (Jun 30, 2017)

19,000 Leagues under the Sea


----------



## hippogriff (Jun 30, 2017)

11 Angry Men


----------



## flypanam (Jun 30, 2017)

The war before WWII


----------



## dessiato (Jun 30, 2017)

And god created man


----------



## dessiato (Jun 30, 2017)

Spring Things


----------



## dessiato (Jun 30, 2017)

Afternoon in the Museum, and Evening in the Museum.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 30, 2017)

Hygienic Harry

Just the Right Number of Bridges

Vaguely Wondering Where Susan Is

Fun Run Man

Cloud A to Z


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 30, 2017)

Lawrence of Tremadog


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 30, 2017)

Not quite in the spirit of the thread but:

Son of a Hundred Maniacs

(Freddie Kruger origins movie)


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 30, 2017)

Rita, Sue and Bob.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 30, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> Rita, Sue and Bob.


Oxford comma missing?


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 30, 2017)

,


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2017)

chilango said:


> Un Chiot Andalou


Presqu'a Bout de Souffle


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 30, 2017)

_Léon: The Amateur_


----------



## blairsh (Jun 30, 2017)

The Good, The Good and The Pretty


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

A handful of nickels


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

A long, long time ago in the West


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

Day to day life in Pompei


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2017)

Y Tu Abuela También


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2017)

Monkey: Journey to the travel agent


----------



## A380 (Jun 30, 2017)

10k Man


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 30, 2017)

Moped Driver


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 30, 2017)

Slumdog Gameshow Contestant


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2017)

Pup of the baskervilles


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2017)

Whistling in the rain


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 30, 2017)

Urban 74


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 30, 2017)

Just one of many potential future destinations.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 30, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Urban 74


Rural75


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 30, 2017)

Foreplay, Lies and Super Eight


----------



## dessiato (Jun 30, 2017)

New Waltham, or Scartho, or Laceby.

Maybe too specific for most to understand.


----------



## belboid (Jun 30, 2017)

dessiato said:


> New Waltham, or Scartho, or Laceby.
> 
> Maybe too specific for most to understand.


some of us have travelled the Road to Grimsby


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 30, 2017)

Four engagements and a death.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 30, 2017)

Christiane E


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 30, 2017)

There's a Dragon Outside


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Four Engagements and a Terminal Diagnosis





Idris2002 said:


> Four engagements and a death.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2017)

Slightly riled Bull


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2017)

S*P*U*D*S


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 30, 2017)

The Believable Hulk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 1, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> S*P*U*D*S


A banger of a TV show


----------



## blairsh (Jul 1, 2017)

Erection Boy


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2017)

The Dam Builders


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2017)

Isn't Bill Just the Best?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Here's a little gift to Bill, tell him I love him very much.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

The Tame Geese


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Soldiers Caught Doing Something Really Dangerous in Telemark


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Arable Farm


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 1, 2017)

American History W


----------



## JimW (Jul 1, 2017)

The Duchy of Heaven


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Midlander


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

The Englishman who went up a hill without his tape measure


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 1, 2017)

Lieutenant Phillips


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Bill and Ted's Tedious Adventure


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2017)

Home with the Family


----------



## belboid (Jul 1, 2017)

A Bit of A Cough in Venice


----------



## belboid (Jul 1, 2017)

A Bit of A Cough Becomes Her


----------



## belboid (Jul 1, 2017)

A Bit of a Cough Wish


----------



## belboid (Jul 1, 2017)

A Bit of a Cough Proof


----------



## belboid (Jul 1, 2017)

The Life and Mild Cough of Colonel Blimp


----------



## JimW (Jul 1, 2017)

Night of the Dead Dead


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 1, 2017)

belboid said:


> A Bit of A Cough in Venice





belboid said:


> A Bit of A Cough Becomes Her





belboid said:


> A Bit of a Cough Wish





belboid said:


> A Bit of a Cough Proof





belboid said:


> The Life and Mild Cough of Colonel Blimp



A Bit of a Cough On The Nile


----------



## albionism (Jul 1, 2017)

T ZERO Stampcollecting.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 1, 2017)

_D-Day the fifth of June_


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 1, 2017)

Cid said:


> Wuthering Bottom



sounds saucy!


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 1, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Das Shipyard


Das Loafer


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 1, 2017)

The Society of Poets with a bit of A Cough


----------



## hippogriff (Jul 1, 2017)

Four Easy Pieces


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 1, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> A Bit of a Cough On The Nile


Blatant plagiarism.  one week ban?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2017)

stavros said:


> Apollos 1-12



An apollo 11 movie would probably be good


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 1, 2017)

_Minor Dundee_


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 1, 2017)

put on your running gear, lola, put on your running gear


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 1, 2017)

The Princess Fiancee


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 1, 2017)

Backache Hill


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 1, 2017)

When Harry rang Sally


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2017)

hot air baboon said:


> Just the Right Number of Bridges





mwgdrwg said:


> Lawrence of Tremadog



Both nicked off me


----------



## dessiato (Jul 1, 2017)

The Fate of the Mildly Irritated


----------



## dessiato (Jul 1, 2017)

The pilings of Madison County.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 1, 2017)

632 Squadron


----------



## dessiato (Jul 1, 2017)

Minor Crimes


----------



## dessiato (Jul 1, 2017)

From early morning to early evening


----------



## dessiato (Jul 1, 2017)

Battle in Limbo


----------



## dessiato (Jul 1, 2017)

The Big Crunch Theory


----------



## Cid (Jul 1, 2017)

Paradise found

Well, paradise created in I suppose.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 1, 2017)

The Buoyant Brothers

or

The Orange Brothers

or

The Blue Brother


----------



## dessiato (Jul 1, 2017)

The Black Leaflet


----------



## Cid (Jul 1, 2017)

dessiato said:


> The Big Crunch Theory



Technically that's a sequel, followed by the heat death theory. Possibly followed by many singularity theory (though that may also be prequel).

The prequel would be 'The steady state theory'.


----------



## Cid (Jul 1, 2017)

The jungle pamphlet


----------



## dessiato (Jul 1, 2017)

A Country for Adolescents


----------



## dessiato (Jul 1, 2017)

The Dark Squire


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Blood Complicated


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Die Flaccid


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

The Texas Chainsaw Accident


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Night of the Living


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2017)

Feeling Randy on the Fourth of October


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2017)

Steptoe


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Dr. Him


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

The Hunt for Pink October


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

The Pebbles of Iwo Jima


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 1, 2017)

Visitor Evil
Pregnancy Is Beautiful
Raiders of the Ark
Terminator 2: Pre-trial Hearing Day
Monty Python and the Cup
The Great Capture
The River Kwai 
11 Years a Slave


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 1, 2017)

Handbag Stuff at the OK Corral


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2017)

Deck of Cards


----------



## mauvais (Jul 1, 2017)

The Roosevelt Show


----------



## mauvais (Jul 1, 2017)

The Able To Stop In The Distance They Can See To Be Clear And The Temperate


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 1, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Die Flaccid



The prequel to Die Hard was Live Hard, or Survive Hard!


----------



## JimW (Jul 1, 2017)

Angels With Fresh Faces


----------



## JimW (Jul 1, 2017)

Wannabe Cassidy and the Sundance Toddler


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2017)

All The Candidate's Men


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 1, 2017)

The French Lieutenant's Blow Up Sex Doll


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2017)

ST: Sufficient Terrestrials


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thicket Gump


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 1, 2017)

Schindler's Pen and Paper
Maintenance and Cleaning on the Orient Express 
Enlisting Private Ryan


----------



## mauvais (Jul 1, 2017)

Strangers On A Rail Replacement Bus Service


----------



## belboid (Jul 1, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Strangers On A Rail Replacement Bus Service


that's modern remake, not a prequel

Strangers on a Stagecoach

Now _there's _a prequel


----------



## mauvais (Jul 1, 2017)

belboid said:


> that's modern remake, not a prequel
> 
> Strangers on a Stagecoach
> 
> Now _there's _a prequel


Go tell it to Brian Souter.


----------



## Supine (Jul 1, 2017)

Fast & Getting A Bit Angry


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 1, 2017)

Stand Over There
Shaun of the Living
Singin' In The Sunshine
Pan's Tunnellers
It's Going to be a Wonderful Life
12 Men


----------



## mauvais (Jul 1, 2017)

Derbyshire Village Dogs


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

There's Carter


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Battle in Front of the Stars


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Les Unpeutristes


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Better Send a Telegram to Saul


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

The Petit-Bourge Cats


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

I Never Promised You an Allotment Plot


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Off to see Godot


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

An Intact Day


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

The Forgiven

Sorry this is like crack to me


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Old Indian Burial Ground


----------



## poului (Jul 1, 2017)

Cautious Old Nation.


----------



## poului (Jul 1, 2017)

Single Peak


----------



## poului (Jul 1, 2017)

The Mediocre Imprisonment.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

Quite A Long Way in Just Over Eleven Weeks


----------



## poului (Jul 1, 2017)

Look Now.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 1, 2017)

The Escapee


----------



## JimW (Jul 1, 2017)

How We Identified the West as the Target for Our Endeavours


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 2, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Derbyshire Village Dogs


I tried to do this one but couldn't think of howhow.

Well done


----------



## tim (Jul 2, 2017)

State Funeral Street


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jul 2, 2017)

11 O'Clock Express

A hope


----------



## Supine (Jul 2, 2017)

Egg Run

Or Chicken Walk


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 2, 2017)

Hell or Low Tide
Charlie and the Planning Application
A Streetcar
Evil Dead II: Alive after Midnight


----------



## tim (Jul 2, 2017)

Four Circumcisions and a Bar Mitzvah.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 3, 2017)

Avengers buy some furniture from Ikea


----------



## JimW (Jul 3, 2017)

Indiana Jones And the Difficult Thesis Defence


----------



## Cid (Jul 12, 2017)

The harder they're invited

The construction site of Navarone

The fine red pen


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 12, 2017)

Cid said:


> The harder they're invited



I've been trying to think of one for this since the start, well done


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 20, 2017)

The Birth: Identity


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2017)

Cook the Rich


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2017)

s6x


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2017)

The 2nd to Last of the Mohicans


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 20, 2017)

A Monster is Going to Call Soon Because Your Mum is Going to Die a Slow Death from Cancer.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2017)

the 39 Year Old Virgin


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 20, 2017)

Hydrogen & Helium Wars


----------

